
How does a startup with an MVP show customer validation with enterprise clients? - shaneoaddo
I have been working on a project with a very good friend of mine. We very recently completed our MVP and were looking to get some customer feedback&#x2F;validation to find out if there is even an interest in our product in the industry. Our potential customers are mainly businesses and big ones at that. I was wondering what the best way to get some sort of proof of interest in our business will be? Thanks in advance.
======
mimixco
YC's Startup School had a good video lesson on just this topic.[0] It shows
what kind of questions you must ask during a "customer interview" to see if
you are building something that really solves a problem people will pay for.
It's a bit disconcerting to think that you've gone ahead and built the MVP
without that part...

[0]
[https://www.startupschool.org/videos/63](https://www.startupschool.org/videos/63)

~~~
enz
That seems a bit abstract. It seems impossible to me to just go to a company
and say: "Hello, we have absolutely no product to sell (no MVP yet), we just
want to talk about your problems and then we'll see if we are building a
product. Do you have 1 hour to spend with us?". I guess they just don't take
the time to speak about their issues, or in a very artificial way.

How to get a real face to face interview with a person willing to share their
problems in a constructive manner during 1 hour or 2?

~~~
mimixco
It's only a handful of questions. We tell people it will take 15 minutes and
no one has said no yet.

